# Happy songs! :)



## Molly (May 29, 2009)

I know, I know, it sounds kind of dumb, but...
Music is basically why I'm alive. If it were not for music I would/could not enjoy life.

So I've figured out that whenever I'm in a horrible mood, if I listen to a song with a good message, a nice melody, etc., my mood elevates. It's amazing, and I love it! It's natural medication.

Some of my favorites to listen to when I'm down are:
Everything's Magic by Angels and Airwaves
The Remedy by Jason Mraz
So Long Self by MercyMe (a christian song/band, but I always relate this song's lyrics to overcoming my SA... haha, it really does give you confidence!)
Cotton Candy Sky by 20 Minute Workout


There are more, I just can't think of them right now. But list some good happy songs! =)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice topic 

All I can think of at the moment is "All Star" by Smash Mouth . There are other songs that motivate me, but I don't know if they would count as happy.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Summer of 69 by Bryan Adams always makes me feel in an extra happy mood after I've listened to it. There are others...but they're not coming to mind right now.


----------



## flickaflicka (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT TOPIC!! I've been thinking a lot about music to motivate myself lately. You must, must, must listen to Transformer by Gnarls Barkley.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Drive by Incubus.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol you want a really happy song? Try Mika - Lollipop. I can't be angry after listening to that.


----------



## LisaHa (Jun 4, 2009)

Drive by Incubus is one of my most favourite songs. Probably that's the reason why I like the movie Surf's Up so much. :roll


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I like this song. It's positive but not really happy.


----------



## Molly (May 29, 2009)

I thought of some more... haha

Mr. Blue Sky by Lily Allen and Perfect Day by Hoku

Those two songs are almost a little too sugary sweet and overly happy, but they just put me in a great mood.


----------



## cloud (Jun 4, 2009)

let it be by the beatles . It reminds me to just let things be, and not to get so hung up on every little thing.


----------



## Jason1969 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hang Tough by Tesla,Late 80's Heavy Metal band for anyone unfamiliar, First track from the Great Radio Controversy release, To me hanging tough isn't about trying to be a badass, just about knowing your worthwhile no matter what anyone say's.


----------



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

Lately, I've really been into The Afters.. "Never Going Back to Okay" "Myspace Girl"
... the Beatles "Daytripper", Stevie Wonder "I Was Made to Love Her"
And I love the musical score for the movie "Elf"
_If it were not for music I would/could not enjoy life._
I agree with you 100% !!


----------



## Molly (May 29, 2009)

The Beatles are absolutely amazing.  They're my all-time favorite band. Any song by them cheers me up.

...Well, except for Eleanor Rigby. Haha.


----------



## fridays child (Jun 4, 2009)

Molly said:


> ...Well, except for Eleanor Rigby. Haha.


:yes _All the lonely people, where do they all come from _
From the SA forum !!:b


----------



## noRby (May 28, 2009)

Fast beats in music can cause your heartbeat to become similar to that of the song. It's why it may make you feel better.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

Be Happy by that one reggae dude haha.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

There's too many songs to list that put me in a good mood. Just one of them...


----------



## warcraft (Jul 27, 2008)

you actually picked the johnny nash version instead of jimmy cliff?


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

^^Yes because I'm old and I haven't heard any other versions and 1972 was a good year for me.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

These may or may not be happy, but they always managed to cheer me up.

"Space Sonic" by Ellegarden

"Viva la Vida" by Coldplay

"Lessons Learned" by Matt and Kim

"Hot n' Cold" by Katy Perry

"You Know My Name" by Chris Cornell

"I Think I Can" by The Pillows

"Ordinary Day" by Vanessa Carlton

"Steal My Sunshine" by LEN

"Anxiety" by Black Eyed Peas

"Sakura Kiss" by Kawabe Chieco

"I'm on a Boat" by The Lonely Island also amuses me for some reason.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Black_Widow said:


> Summer of 69 by Bryan Adams always makes me feel in an extra happy mood after I've listened to it. There are others...but they're not coming to mind right now.


that's funny. i think it's actually a very sad song. it's about how life WAS good. "Those were the best days of my life"


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

crome said:


> Be Happy by that one reggae dude haha.






*embed disabled - so click couple times anywhere but in the middle will open & play. Don't worry be happy *


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

sprinter said:


> ^^Yes because I'm old and I haven't heard any other versions and 1972 was a good year for me.


I'm old too & love that song. great choice sprinter )


----------

